# 2014 Official Auburn Football Thread



## Unicoidawg (May 31, 2014)

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON. Most of us regulars have been here long enough to know who cheers for who and what not. These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. Only one thread per team, any others found will be deleted once they are found. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## weagle (May 31, 2014)

I can't wait for this this fall!

War Eagle


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jun 1, 2014)

weagle said:


> I can't wait for this this fall!
> 
> War Eagle



Me either WDE


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 2, 2014)

In this…..  Im with you guys.  Crazy schedule for us but I am looking
forward to seeing what will transpire this fall…   Weagle, have you received your season ticket package yet?   Seems a little late this year


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Jun 3, 2014)

War Eagle!


----------



## weagle (Jun 3, 2014)

Spots,  I sent in my season ticket order a few weeks ago.  I think May 31 was the deadline.


----------



## mike1225 (Jun 3, 2014)

We will be in Kansas for muzzleloader when we play K-State. The people that own the farms we hunt are big K-State Families. We are going to cook out with them on game night. I'm looking forward to that! War Eagle!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 3, 2014)

mike1225 said:


> We will be in Kansas for muzzleloader when we play K-State. The people that own the farms we hunt are big K-State Families. We are going to cook out with them on game night. I'm looking forward to that! War Eagle!



Mike, we were actually thinking about coming out for the game.  But they put it on Thursday and that creates some issues for us.   If it would have been a Saturday night game, I was coming.  Probably won't get another chance to see a game out there..


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Jun 10, 2014)

Just got through watching replay of 2013 Iron Bowl then they followed up with 30 for 30 documentary on Bo Jackson. And now as if I wasn't fired up enough roll tide / WAR EAGLE is coming on.

Auburn Football timer

Time until Saturday, August 30, 2014 (Birmingham time)
80
DAYS
6
HOURS
51
MINUTES
24
SECONDS

War Eagle!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 21, 2014)

I could be wrong but I think our first real test will come against LSU at home the 5th game of the season.   I don't see Arkansas being a big threat to use in the first game and normally I would be nervous about Kansas State away but Bill lost a lot of his skill players last year.  He is working with a very inexperienced QB and no receivers.

LSU and Miss State will both be tough games but with what we bring back and having some time under Marshalls belt, I think we should be OK...

WDE


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jun 24, 2014)

Welcome aboard Tyler Carr     WDE


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Jun 24, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> Welcome aboard Tyler Carr     WDE



Good day today. Also got a commitment from TE Jalen Harris who went to the same school as Lutzenkirchen. Be great if he could produce like and as long as Lutzenkirchen did.
War Eagle!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 29, 2014)

Sorry to bring bad news guys but Philip Lutzenkirchen was killed in a car crash this morning.  

Very sad...


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Jun 29, 2014)

LanierSpots said:


> Sorry to bring bad news guys but Philip Lutzenkirchen was killed in a car crash this morning.
> 
> Very sad...



Great player and from what I've read even a better person. Prayers for his family.


----------



## Throwback (Jul 3, 2014)

West georgia is war eagle territory baby !!!

T


----------



## Bpruitt (Jul 3, 2014)

Throwback said:


> West georgia is war eagle territory baby !!!
> 
> T



Yep!,,,ROLL TIDE!!!...around the bowl and down the hole! WDBGE!!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 21, 2014)

*Nations #2 receiver picks AU*

Welcome to AU Nate Craig


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 26, 2014)

Getting close guys.   Just a few weeks.  We have been hit by the injury bug in a bad way this offseason..  Loosing Carl Lawson and Kozan is huge.   I think Owens will have to pick up his game this year.  He is a pass rusher and will probably be our best defensive end.    I think we will be OK on the O line.  We just can not afford to lose anyone else. 

Other than Marshall's little hiccup, the guys have stayed out of trouble as well.  I don't see very much coming from his deal.  If he had been arrested or failed the test, it would have been a bigger deal.  Hey, at least we are not having the issues UGA is.  They are getting hit hard.

Im sitting in Big Sky Montana right now.  Been up here a week visiting YellowStone.   Its a awesome place.   Im ready to load up and head to JHS to see us play Arkansas.   We will not be able to come out of the blocks slow this year.   Hopefully, Gus will have them ready to play.

A few pictures for your viewing.   LOL.  War Eagle 


We got "caught" in this herd of Bison yesterday.  It was a very uneasy feeling.    

A little bull we come across on Thursday

View from our room up here on Big Sky.   We are staying at 9,000 feet above sea level.   I have been our running everyday.  I can not even explain to you have hard it is


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 26, 2014)

Picked up another commit this morning...   4* In-State LB Richard McBryde commits to Auburn.  Looks like a kid flying under the radar.    

We are up to 19 recruits now.  Its amazing that we are only a handful of guys short of filling our class.  And its still July.  I have a bad feeling that Bridges is gone.   We also picked up Chris Westry this week and he is a huge corner/Safety.    Kid has unreal measurable.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 26, 2014)

Nice pics WDE


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 29, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> Welcome to AU Nate Craig


Moved to #1 in some recruiting boards if you follow that stuff


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jul 30, 2014)

Clemson vs Auburn, 2016 and 2017, Go Tigers


----------



## yellowduckdog (Aug 1, 2014)

Malzahn will sit Marshall & Mincy for opener


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 2, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> Malzahn will sit Marshall & Mincy for opener




Not sure the duration of it but I dont believe Mincy will play at all.   Marshall may get some clean up time but I believe we will be just fine with Jeremy back there.

With Marshall just getting cited for windows and grass, I dont see much punishment coming after the Arkansas game.  Mincy was arrested which brings a more harsh penalty.  I dont thin Mincy will play until the Kansas State game.  But we will see.

The guys started practice yesterday so we are close.  Just a few more weeks and we will see how we navigate this tough schedule this year.   Going to have to fight for every point this year.   

WDE guys...


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 2, 2014)

ClemsonRangers said:


> Clemson vs Auburn, 2016 and 2017, Go Tigers





I would have rather played someone else.  Tired of playing Clemson.  Enough already.   Would have loved a home and away with Miami or OU or Ohio St.      Just tired of the same old Clemson game

Nothing against them.  We have just played them like 8 times recently


----------



## yellowduckdog (Aug 2, 2014)

LanierSpots said:


> Not sure the duration of it but I dont believe Mincy will play at all.   Marshall may get some clean up time but I believe we will be just fine with Jeremy back there.
> 
> With Marshall just getting cited for windows and grass, I dont see much punishment coming after the Arkansas game.  Mincy was arrested which brings a more harsh penalty.  I dont thin Mincy will play until the Kansas State game.  But we will see.
> 
> ...




Agreed in today's society it's the equivalent of open container , I don't like it but it is what it is

Tough schedule WDE


----------



## yellowduckdog (Aug 8, 2014)

Glad to see S. Davis jr coming , between our recruiters and some on this board getting stronger 


WDE


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 15, 2014)

Well guys, we are down to two weeks.   We have taken some hits over the past week.   We need to stop the bleeding or we can be in trouble with all the injuries and suspensions.  

Looks like the word on Marshall is that he will miss the first half of the Arky game.   This is coming from a pretty good source.   Of all the issues, this one hurts the least.  Jeremy Johnson can beat Arky with a  healthy team around him.  This I have no doubt.  I would not care if they benched him the entire game and let JJ play.  

Looks like Kozan is out for the season.  This hurts but we have some depth at O line.   I think we will be oK if we dont lose anyone else.  

Carl Lawson is gone.  Don't kid yourself.   He wont be back this year.  They will get him a redshirt and he will miss the entire year.  This hurts. Hurts bad.  We need his rush off the end.  Other guys will have to step up big time

Looks like Therozie could be out for a few games.  The word I am hearing is that he failed a second drug test and will miss at least two games.   This is another big hit.   Justin Garrett will play Star and be good at it but who knows if he is even 100% yet

Mincy could miss the first game due to his drug arrest.   It hurts as well.  I am hearing Jonathan Jones is playing very well as is Moncreif.   We will need to score a lot of points because I think our secondary will be very suspect.  So bad that Trovon Reed will probably get a lot of playing time. 

A few other guys are banged up and need to heal.  L. Owens has some kind of leg infection,  Holsey is really banged as well.   Looks like we got hit with  the injury bug..

4* safety Ben Edwards has decommited from us and is looking elsewhere.  I cant help but to think us having good depth and picking up Matthews helped his decision along.  

Tony Bridges is still on the edge of decommiting.  I hope we keep him.  We could use his experience.   

I am also hearing that 4* Linebacker Darryl Williams is on the verge of flipping to Bama.  I believe he has a committable offer from them now and will probably flip..

Its not all bad news, we are looking good in practice and in two weeks we will tee it up.   We have good depth right now and I think we will be fine once we get through the first two games.  

Spirits up and WDE


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 16, 2014)

Hearing now that Therozie's issue is an injury and not a failed drug test.  I think thats why its always best to wait for the real info to come out

We need him either way


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Aug 16, 2014)

Kicking off the season opener and sec west play without five (therezie, kozan, mincy, and most importantly Marshall, and Lawson) of our returning starters on the field makes me nervous.
I hope they got these boys coached up and none of these inexperience guys get the deer in the headlights look in a couple weeks.
LS.... Keep us updated on the "eligibility issues" with therezie. With such a blow to our pass rush by loosing Lawrson we gonna need all the depth we can get in the secondary.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 26, 2014)

Two deep roster posted today.   Here is what we will start with
QB 1. Marshall 2. JJ 
RB 1. CAP/Grant 
H-Back 1. Fulse/Uzomah 
X-WR 1. Coates 2. Stevens 
Y-WR 1. Duke 2. Ray 
Slot 1. Davis 2. Truitt 
Flank 1. Louis/Bray 
TE 1. Uzomah 2. Fulse 
LT 1. Coleman 2. Smith 
LG 1. Slade 2. Danzey 
C 1. Dismukes 2. Dampeer 
RG 1. Young 2. Diamond 
RT 1. Miller 2. Leff 

RE- 1. Wright 2. Owens 
LE- 1. Daniel 2. Lambert 
DT- 1. Whitaker 2. Bradley 
DT 1. Blackson 2. Adams 
WLB- 1. Frost 2. Swain 
MLB 1. McKinzy 2. Williams 
Star 1. Garrett 2. Ruffin 
CB 1. Mincy 2. Holsey 
CB 1. Jones 2. Reed 
FS 1. Whitehead 2. Roberts 
SS 1. Ford 2. Moncrief 

KR 1. Grant 2. Louis 
PR 1. Bray 


Looks good to me.  Therozie not listed on the two deep tells me that  we may lose him.  Big loss with Carl Lawson already out.  We will need to score a lot of points

Offense looks great.  I can't wait till Saturday when they announce Shon Coleman the starter at tackle.   I will be standing and clapping till my hands bleed.   Very happy for him

Lots of potential on the defense.  It will take some time to get them gelling though.   Patience will be needed

Im still in Punta Cana on vacation but will be back late tomorrow.  Back to work on thursday and friday then down to Auburn on Saturday.   Hope you all are ready and Weagle, I will see you Saturday.  Just turn around and I will be two rows back.  LOL

War Eagle guys and its time


----------



## weagle (Aug 26, 2014)

Can't wait.  The pregame intro with the Iron Bowl replay will be epic.  Have the fans ever rushed the field before a game 

I hope our guys can settle down and execute.  

See you Saturday Spots.  Yall have a safe trip home.  

WDE!


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 27, 2014)

Also, in case you guys have not noticed, Bruce Pearl's Show clause ended last weekend and he is already burning up the recruiting trail .  We are in the top 5 right now and unless you have been living under a rock, it has been many many years since we have even been mentioned in the top 20 in round ball recruiting... 

Going to be fun to watch


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 29, 2014)

Hearing Rumors guys that Robenson Therozie has been cleared and will play tomorrow....   If true, that is HUGE for our defense.  

WDE !!!!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Aug 29, 2014)

LanierSpots said:


> Also, in case you guys have not noticed, Bruce Pearl's Show clause ended last weekend and he is already burning up the recruiting trail .  We are in the top 5 right now and unless you have been living under a rock, it has been many many years since we have even been mentioned in the top 20 in round ball recruiting...
> 
> Going to be fun to watch



Been awhile since we have had excitement in round ball ....but hey tomorrow is kickoff WDE


----------



## srb (Aug 30, 2014)

First few plays Def look good...
Now here is the off


----------



## srb (Aug 30, 2014)

Au on the board 7


----------



## oops1 (Aug 30, 2014)

Arkansas is movin the ball now


----------



## srb (Aug 30, 2014)

Au 28
Ark 21


----------



## srb (Aug 30, 2014)

Def much better this half....


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Aug 31, 2014)

Lots of good to take away from week 1 and lots of areas for improvement also. I sure am glad we got a conference win under our belt to open the year. 
I think we saw a lot of first game jitters around the conference this weekend. I hope we can learn from yesterday's 1st half and figure out how to shore up that run D because after watching this weekends conference play there sure ain't no shortage of studs in the backfields of our opponents.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 31, 2014)

Not a bad start for us.  It was not perfect but pretty good for a first game.  The defense needs works but they did get it together after half time.  Only allowed 60 total yards the second half.  Thats impressive... Also got the score on the monster hit by Therezie.

The offense just keeps rolling.  Does not seem to matter who is at the controls.  Johnson or Nick.  Both played well.   

The storms came and it got nasty.  Of course, we waited them out long enough to see the game but they came over and it got nasty..


----------



## yellowduckdog (Aug 31, 2014)

That's why we had to wait for 1 1/2 hr to see ending nice pic and WDE


----------



## weagle (Aug 31, 2014)

Felt like we had it in hand when the delay came, so I headed out.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 15, 2014)

Big game this week.   I dont really like Thursday night games and I really dont like them away but we have too many horses for Kansas State if we play well.  I have to think our guys will be ready to play and play well.

WDE and lets pull them through this one so we can get into league play


----------



## skeeter24 (Sep 15, 2014)

I agree that on paper AU wins this game and with the extra few days Gus will have those boys ready to play.  

Hope Marshalls accuracy will improve as he still has not looked real comfortable throwing the ball.  Williams has been awesome.  Melvin Ray had a couple of big drops last game and needs to step it up.

WDE!


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 18, 2014)

No Whitehead this week.  Sounds like he went off on one of the coaches.  Not very smart

Lets pull them through tonight and then bring them back home undefeated


----------



## skeeter24 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hope the boys can get it done tonight.  Thursday night games always give me a scare and the fact that AU has lost the last 5 non-conference road games doesn't make me feel any better.  I would love for this game to make a statement with a blowout win but right now I will settle for a "W" and lets get the heck out of there.

WDE!!


----------



## weagle (Sep 18, 2014)

One of the things that I have been impressed with is Coach Malzahn's focus on weekly improvement.  I have confidence they invested the extra time during the off week to get better on both sides of the ball.

K State is not a pushover though.  We will need the A game to win.  I am glad this squad has a little chip on their shoulder as they still feel like they don't get a lot of respect.  That's a good thing in my book.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Sep 18, 2014)

I'll be cheering from some park in WDW.....WDE


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 18, 2014)

Tell Micky hi.    LOL


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Sep 18, 2014)

Thankful for the win. Worried about seeing the dropped balls but Marshall's passing looks to be improved. I thought the D played pretty solid but would have like to see more pass rush. Hope nothing is wrong with D Williams, looked like he took himself out was on the sidelines a lot late but ended with a HUGE catch to lock it down.
War Eagle!!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Sep 18, 2014)

Saw bits and pieces of game between parades an rides either we are not hitting yet or Kansas is not that bad didn't see enough to know which is which....one stat that sticks out is a W


----------



## weagle (Sep 18, 2014)

That was a big road win against a very capable team.  We weren't even close to our A game but still took control when it counted.  That 3rd down conversion pass play to D Williams was as clutch as it gets.  Nick has ice water in his veins and Coach Malzahn has a huge brass pair.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 19, 2014)

You'll have to forgive me if I don't believe a team went the whole game and committed no penalties


T


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 20, 2014)

That was exactly the game that Auburn needed.  It would have been nice to blow them out, but Auburn needed to be tested like last year because it helps build team chemistry.  Auburn can be beaten, but they can also beat anyone on their schedule.  Will they?  That's what's great about college football.


----------



## skeeter24 (Sep 20, 2014)

Throwback said:


> You'll have to forgive me if I don't believe a team went the whole game and committed no penalties
> 
> 
> T



They just weren't called


----------



## yellowduckdog (Sep 26, 2014)

WDE it's great to be a auburn tiger


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Sep 28, 2014)

Well 4-0 is a good place to be but this week brought a few concerns. Third down conversions are coming tough for this team and the D took some costly hits with injuries.
Anybody got an update on 
LB - Frost & McKinzy?
Also Patrick Miller left the game and didn't return.
I was sure hoping we could escape the injury bug before entering this gauntlet of SEC games.
War Eagle!


----------



## BOWROD (Oct 2, 2014)

No news on the LB"s ...???,were already  weak there in my opinion,,,this is not the game to have our starters out,,,,I'm nervous about the lsu mobile qb,,,think he will give us fits ..!!!!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 3, 2014)

2 more weeks of softball coaching but WDE. Looking for a better offensive effort this w/e.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 4, 2014)

No word on Frost or Cass yet.  My thought is we play Frost and sit Cass.  He was out pretty good.  Not sure about Pat Miller either.  

We should be OK today if we dont let Harris get comfy.   We are headed to Auburn now and will be bringing the noise for him.  Hopefully, we can pull out a game against LSU.  We need to beat these corn dogs and move on,  

War Eagle guys and enjoy a great day of college football...


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 5, 2014)

Well, a great day in Auburn....  The team finally put a full game in on both sides of the ball.  Our offense was really clicking and that was a great display on defense.   We dominated LSU in every point of the game.   Gus really dialed it down after half time.  We could have scored 70 and there would have been nothing they could have done about it


On to next week.  Hopfully, our linebackers and Miller can get healthy.   Maybe even get Whitehead back at some point.  

WDE guys and on to Starkville...


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 5, 2014)

We may be better with Avery at tackle.  He seems to be better there than at guard.  We have some tough games coming up and we could lose 3 or 4 of them.  The beauty is, if we play like we can play, we can win them all.  WDE


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 5, 2014)

We will be better when we get all our linemen back.   Losing Kozan was a big loss.   Looks good for next year though.  If Florida can continue to be a dumpster fire, we have a good shot at Ivey.  Maybe even Holland..


----------



## weagle (Oct 5, 2014)

The old saying about "take it one week at a time" sure applies to this year's Auburn team.  If you down the road at the rest of the schedule it just looks like too big of a hill to climb.  But.... One week at a time.  We can beat Miss St. if we play our A+ game and we need to improve a little more this week to get there.

WDE.  5-0


----------



## weagle (Oct 5, 2014)

The old saying about "take it one week at a time" sure applies to this year's Auburn team.  If you look down the road at the rest of the schedule it just looks like too big of a hill to climb.  But.... One week at a time.  We can beat Miss St. if we play our A+ game and we need to improve a little more this week to get there.

WDE.  5-0


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 8, 2014)

Another test this weekend.  Let me say that Jordan Hare was fun last weekend.  It was as loud as it has been in a while for a entire game.   Everyone stayed till the end even though we had finished LSU off in the first quarter.   

Another road test this weekend.  Hopefully, we can continue looking good on defense and the offense will carry the momentum we had from the last game.  

WDE guys and every game will be like this till the end.  No free rides on our schedule..


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 10, 2014)

Ironic isn't it




WDE


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 10, 2014)

It's looking like we won't be able to get Gurley enrolled until after the Texas A&M game.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 11, 2014)

Tough to come back after turnovers but still love the team

WDE


----------



## srb (Oct 11, 2014)

Five through the first Five games,Then four tonight...
Hard to win in the west this year!


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 12, 2014)

Nick doesn't throw very well in the rain as evidenced by all the high throws this year and last year against LSU.  JJ has huge hands and would have done better throwing, but Gus believes in Nick so Nick it is.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 24, 2014)

WDE beat those gamecocks


----------



## mike1225 (Oct 24, 2014)

I hope our A-team shows up for this game! War Eagle!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 25, 2014)

We GOT to find a pass rush somehow!


----------



## skeeter24 (Oct 26, 2014)

Agreed.  Johnson's game plan didn't come close last night.  

Loss of Lawson at DE is evident.  Need someone to step up and be the consistent threat.


----------



## mike1225 (Oct 26, 2014)

I was nervous about this game. Spurrier had a great plan & all the gambling almost paid off. We have got to get some pressure on the passer like everyone has said. When we had the good punt return & then fumbled it I was like....Man not again. It was an exciting offensive game & we got the win! On to Ole Miss. War Eagle!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 26, 2014)

mike1225 said:


> I was nervous about this game. Spurrier had a great plan & all the gambling almost paid off. We have got to get some pressure on the passer like everyone has said. When we had the good punt return & then fumbled it I was like....Man not again. It was an exciting offensive game & we got the win! On to Ole Miss. War Eagle!



I agree spurrier was in a I've got nothing to lose mentality , I was watching with other neutral folks an they couldn't believe 4-2 or 4 -8 it didn't matter. That said we had no push on dline and was shocked at how bad it was in the pocket , dbacks can't stay with coverage for as long as Thompson had to pick out rec. I really thought our D would play better....I'll take a win but here in the very near future it will have to get better or else we will be discussing a loss.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 26, 2014)

i was on channel flip mode, and spent more tome on LSU-OM...my wife has some OM connections. Sooo....someone tell me in what are the glaring weaknesses for Auburn. I gather that you do not have a stron pass rush, but is it a weak pass rush? What is your secondary like? Linebackers? I have felt that AU was ok defensive
y, but  not strong....that is aersona
 opinion too.
Offense you look to be  very good running the ball, but I just know nothing about your pass game. I know Marshall is not a....not sure how to say iy...true QB? Nit a stron arm? But he has a couple of really good recievers that make him look really good. 
I really don't know and just want to hear from the Barn folks.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 26, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> i was on channel flip mode, and spent more tome on LSU-OM...my wife has some OM connections. Sooo....someone tell me in what are the glaring weaknesses for Auburn. I gather that you do not have a stron pass rush, but is it a weak pass rush? What is your secondary like? Linebackers? I have felt that AU was ok defensive
> y, but  not strong....that is aersona
> opinion too.
> Offense you look to be  very good running the ball, but I just know nothing about your pass game. I know Marshall is not a....not sure how to say iy...true QB? Nit a stron arm? But he has a couple of really good recievers that make him look really good.
> I really don't know and just want to hear from the Barn folks.


Last night was the poorest the defense has played this year. We got pretty good play from the LB's and the DB's couldn't contain for as much time as their QB had. Although Jonathan Jones has in my opinion the play of the game with the INT in the end zone.
We suffered early in the year by loosing our best pass rusher in Lawson and no one else has really emerged as a consistent threat.
Offensively, I think if we would have had the ball 2 more time we would have scored 2 more times. As last nights game progressed the O-line's play did as well. 
Worries me for Ol Miss and not putting pressure on Wallace.
Last year mid season is when things really started to click for that team and I hope this year is no different.

War Eagle!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 26, 2014)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Last night was the poorest the defense has played this year. We got pretty good play from the LB's and the DB's couldn't contain for as much time as their QB had. Although Jonathan Jones has in my opinion the play of the game with the INT in the end zone.
> We suffered early in the year by loosing our best pass rusher in Lawson and no one else has really emerged as a consistent threat.
> Offensively, I think if we would have had the ball 2 more time we would have scored 2 more times. As last nights game progressed the O-line's play did as well.
> Worries me for Ol Miss and not putting pressure on Wallace.
> ...



simplified, this is my interpretation of Auburn for right now.

no real pass rush threat
lb 's are just "ok"
db's are jusk "ok" but have trouble at times.
a decent qb can give you some trouble.
you have a good offensive line.


these are the kind of answers I was wantiong. maybe I should have worded my question better. 
A brief analysis of who/what Auburn is right now.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 28, 2014)

Seriously? Did I just get scolded for not answering someone's question the way they thought I should..... Good grief.


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 29, 2014)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Seriously? Did I just get scolded for not answering someone's question the way they thought I should..... Good grief.



I'll try to help you out.  Auburn can beat anyone in the country.  They could also end up losing to 4 teams remaining on their schedule.  

That's probably what he was looking for.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 29, 2014)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Seriously? Did I just get scolded for not answering someone's question the way they thought I should..... Good grief.



That's why I don't answer.

WDE beat ole miss


----------



## weagle (Oct 29, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> That's why I don't answer.
> 
> WDE beat ole miss



Yep

WDE!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 29, 2014)

Bow Only said:


> I'll try to help you out.  Auburn can beat anyone in the country.  They could also end up losing to 4 teams remaining on their schedule.
> 
> That's probably what he was looking for.





yellowduckdog said:


> That's why I don't answer.
> 
> WDE beat ole miss





weagle said:


> Yep
> 
> WDE!




I knew better. I guess it's par for the course though.
War Eagle! Gonna be a goodun Saturday night.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 29, 2014)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> I knew better. I guess it's par for the course though.



Like anyone here really took him seriously.    



Im not too upset about the USC game.  We got in a dog fight when we probably should not have but that happens.  We still won the game and was never in any real jeopardy of losing.   

CSS threw everything he had at us, most of it worked and we still controlled the game and came out on top.  We know from our past few years that is a big deal

Looking forward to the Ole Miss game.  I think we can just out score them.  They will be ready to play but If we can get it into the 4th quarter, we will be OK..

I was very surprised at the rankings last night.  We usually do not get the nod and we did.  We are in control and that is all we can ask for.

War Eagle and lets do this..


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 1, 2014)

Hate to see injury at the end for UM but WDE big win In the sec WDE


----------



## LTZ25 (Nov 1, 2014)

The iron bowl winner will win the National Championship and I'm not a fan of either .


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 1, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> Hate to see injury at the end for UM but WDE big win In the sec WDE




Yea, Im very happy that we somehow pulled the game out but hate to see Treadwell get hurt.  That was horrible...

On to Texas AM...


----------



## weagle (Nov 1, 2014)

LanierSpots said:


> Looking forward to the Ole Miss game.  I think we can just out score them.  They will be ready to play but If we can get it into the 4th quarter, we will be OK..



That's pretty much how it went.  

One more in the W column and Texas A&M on deck.


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 2, 2014)

Bad ending for Treadwell & Ole Miss. Good ending for us...


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 2, 2014)

mike1225 said:


> Bad ending for Treadwell & Ole Miss. Good ending for us...



I think we all knew it would be close.  A little too close for me but that just seems to be the way we do things.   :roll eyes:


If the guys can stay focused this week and we can clean up the penalties, we should be able to handle Texas AM at home with a freshman QB.   JHS is a tough place to play for a freshman...  

We open up as a 19 point favorite but I dont see us that much better than them.  Marshall played one of his best games Saturday.  We need him to keep stepping up and hopefully,we can get some life in our secondary..

War Eagle guys and we move on


Pretty cool photo I took from where Weagle and I sit every game.    This was the South Carolina game.


----------



## srb (Nov 2, 2014)

If the Defence would get just a lil better, They might have something!Relying on off all the time hurts ..
Penatlies 120yds hurt to...
Au lives another week play on!!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 2, 2014)

Beautiful picture LS. I've missed seeing all your pictures this year.

Yep glad to have gotten that win. Really nervous on our last possession on running the clock down as far as we could and then relying on the defense to hold. Honestly I was hoping we would have maybe not have been so conservative and tryed a little harder to go ahead and get the 1st down and not have to worry about the defense stopping Wallace.
Conference Road win..... Take em ever how you can get em.
War Eagle!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 9, 2014)

Well guys, that was a tough one to swallow.  Losing like that at the end with the game in our hands is unusual for us.  LOL.  I wished Texas AM would have made some kind of play there at the end to beat us instead of us just derping it away like that.   

That pretty much ends our playoff chances but we still have a few big games to go.  Hopefully, the team will recover better than the fans and step up this weekend in Athens.  It is just another big game in our busy schedule..

War Eagle and on to the next game.... See you all in Athens..


----------



## srb (Nov 9, 2014)

Turnovers,Hard to deal with sat night!!A lot of chances to win ..Maybe this weekend!


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 9, 2014)

I sure hope we used up all our bad luck last night. I would really like to see us beat Ga. Maybe we will get our horseshoe back in place!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 9, 2014)

A loss to a better team is no fun but giving games away and spotting points because of turnovers really stinks.
We never should have let ourselves get in those positions but the replay screw ups didn't help swallow this loss. 
Hope we regroup and beat the brakes off the dawgs.
War Eagle!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 9, 2014)

Gotta find a D or it will be a track meet


----------



## weagle (Nov 9, 2014)

War Eagle!  That was a comedy of errors, but it's a new week and the South's Oldest Rivalry is on deck.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 17, 2014)

Monday after a buttwhipping but it's still great to be an Auburn Tiger 


WDE


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 17, 2014)

I've been whipped before. We got to keep moving forward. War Eagle!


----------



## weagle (Nov 17, 2014)

This team has plenty of room for improvement and the talent and coaching to make it happen.

I didn't see any lack of effort in the last 2 games, just frustration.  For what ever reason the engine is revving, but the tires are spinning.  We have to settle down, regain our confidence and execute.


----------



## srb (Nov 17, 2014)

Turnovers .....Is just eeeee...Plays that could have changed things last few weeks!Offence sat just looked off!


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 19, 2014)

It is going to take a major effort for this team to get it back together.  The Texas AM game just took the wind out of their sails.   I was at the UGA game and Im sorry but the effort was poor.  Other than CAP, the all looked dead.  

This wee will not help us either.  Only playing Samford will just be a glorified practice.  Not sure what they will do differently but we are lacking in fundamentals.  Tackling, holding on to the ball, catching it, etc.   A lot of this has been brewing all year.  

With two games left and a  bowl game, we will see what they have left.  This team does not seem to have the desire like last year or the 2010 team.  I honestly believe they have given up.  

I hope I am wrong but that is what I see and what I saw in Athens last week.  

War Eagle


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 23, 2014)

Another very lackluster performance yesterday.  We are not playing very well right now.  We can not move the ball and that is a big problem going in to the Iron Bowl.  Our best chance to beat Bama is to get into a shoot out.   You cant win a shoot out if you cant move the ball.

Could be a long week


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 26, 2014)

Lets hope our team has woke up this week and somehow remembers how fun this day was.   I know that I do and I am sure Weagle does as well.   War Eagle Don......


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone


WDE


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 27, 2014)

Elephant is what's on the menu. I just hope it's not too tough to handle. Happy Thanksgiving & War Eagle!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving!
War Eagle!!!


----------



## srb (Nov 30, 2014)

Anybody here think Au will be looking for a Def Coach after this season?Turnovers Turnovers....
Also had 6/7Trips in the Redzone ,only field goals then.


----------



## JKnieper (Nov 30, 2014)

srb said:


> Anybody here think Au will be looking for a Def Coach after this season?Turnovers Turnovers....
> Also had 6/7Trips in the Redzone ,only field goals then.



21, 7, 38, 35, 31, 41, 34 and 55. The points given up in each of our SEC games this year.  You can't win in our conference giving up those kind of numbers.  This isn't the Big 12!

We should be looking for a new DC but I don't think we will.  EJ is tied up in a pretty heavy contract for a couple of more years and I think AU will ride home out at least one more year.

I hope that I am wrong. 
WDE!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 30, 2014)

Not sure we have the depth needed right now for consistency in def schemes we are running they are times we have no pass rush and other we look awesome. breaking news EJ GONE hoping for better D coming our way


WDE


----------



## JKnieper (Nov 30, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> Not sure we have the depth needed right now for consistency in def schemes we are running they are times we have no pass rush and other we look awesome. breaking news EJ GONE hoping for better D coming our way
> 
> 
> WDE



EJ is gone.  Shows how much I know!!!  

Getting Lawson back next year will certainly help our D front.  Hopefully we will land a strong DC that can right the ship quickly.
WDE


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 13, 2014)

Well, not really the season we had hoped for.  For me, it was playoffs or bust this year.  We failed that expectation.  Had everything we needed, just didnt get it done.  

I cant say going to Tampa to play Wisky is any consolation.  I am just not excited about this game, win or lose.  I will probably break my long time bowl streak this year and not go to the game.   I have not missed a bowl game in many many years.  Staying home..

Getting Muschamp signed last night was huge though.  I dont believe he will be here long but he should be able to help get a few recruits in here and change the identity of our defense.   Now that all of Chizik's players are gone, he wont have to deal with any of them.  A fresh plate to work from

Looking forward to next season and seeing who we can pick up between now and February.   Should be fun to watch

War Eagle guys..


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 13, 2014)

Yall should run all over Wisconin.  Enjoy the bowl hame.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Dec 13, 2014)

Gotta love the thought of our D regaining an identity of a run stopper and getting after the QB. I really was hoping for and like this hire with Muschamp.
War Eagle!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 1, 2015)

Were on deck guys.   Time to kickoff 2015 in a good way.  Hopefully we will show up.  Thats all that really matters.  If we show up, we win.  If we don't, we lose


Looks like we won't have Duke and possibly Sammy who has a sore knee.  Don't see him getting hurt before the combine..

Melvin Ray and Louis will have to step up.   We will have to pound the ball as well.


But in the end, this game will come down to how well your back 7 play against the run.  I don't see our defensive line dealing with the Wisky offensive line.  Our back 7 will have to be there in run support


WDE and Happy New Year to all you guys...   Hate it I am not around here as much.  Too many irons in the fire lately..


----------

